# Neutrogena Foundations and Powders for WOC



## 1QTPie (Feb 28, 2008)

Is it me or have they just neglected any one whose not pink, pale, white or tan?

I seriously look at them every time I go to Target and checked their website and it still seems as if anyone of deep and dark skin tones are SOL when it comes to powders and foundations. I want to write a letter. All I use on my face is Neutrogena for the most part and it's a shame that I can't support them when it comes to their make up. I need more than gloss, and they have been around for quite some time. I'm starting to get offended. I really am.


----------



## rocksta (Feb 28, 2008)

I've been thinking about buying Neutrogena powder for a while, and I didn't have problem with finding the one in my skintone (a little darker than Beyonce's) and I don't even live in US... I tried out a Golden Bisque.


----------



## Isabel101 (Feb 28, 2008)

Neutrogena foundations never fit my skin tone. I'm very yellow. They always seemed to have more pinkish undertones on me.


----------



## 1QTPie (Feb 28, 2008)

They all seem very light and very pink based to me. The darkest one they have is Golden Almond. That's at least 2.5 lighter than me and I'm pretty much in the middle of the brown spectrum.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Feb 28, 2008)

For some reason I never thought of this line as being for WOC. I guess you can pick and choose.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Feb 28, 2008)

Almay is the same. I just don't bother and buy the brands that think about us.


----------



## 1QTPie (Feb 29, 2008)

Yeah, I put Almay in the same category.

I didn't really think about it until I looked around my bathroom. Conditioner = Neutrogena. Facial Cleanser = Neutrogena, eye cream, toner, acne med, lip balm _all _Neutrogena.


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Jun 24, 2008)

This is an old thread, but I must say, I've never had problems finding my shades with Neutrogena...I guess its I have more of an olive-y tone.


----------



## 1QTPie (Jul 8, 2008)

They are all several shades lighter and they don't venture into very deep dark tones at all. They did write me back eventually... something about a survey and adding to the line blah blah blah. We'll wait and see. I love the skincare line, I just don't like the fact that they didn't even attempt to make colors for women who aren't on the fair-er end of brown. Very disappointing.


----------

